# Northern California Spoo breeders?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ooh, exciting, Axel's mommy!

I would look into:

Cabernet - Standard Poodles California | Cabernet Standard Poodles
Penndragon - Penndragon Standard Poodles
Lakeview - LAKEVIEW STANDARD POODLES - HOME
Rocknrolla - Rocknrolla Poodles - Home
Marquis Diamond - Standard Poodles of Colour


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I had fun visiting those breeder sites. You sure know how to Poodle shop California, Zooeysmom!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you Zooeysmom! 

It's funny, I have all of these on my "master list" of breeders. It's just hard to know where to start. Meaning how to go about choosing the one(s) to start a dialog with... I guess I just need to make my list of basic questions, and of the qualities I want, and start calling people


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The spoo I met at the canine cancer walk was from Cabernet and is a very nice, handsome dog. The owner has a good relationship with the breeder (Mary Olund). 

I met a Penndragon dog and he was a very sweet boy. 

What are you looking for in your second spoo? Color? Sex? Time frame? Just curious  And very excited for you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No suggestions here.....just big grins and "I'm so excited for you!" Do you want another 'Axel' or will you go for a different color? Male or a female?
You'll have to share your search of course! LOL!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for your replies!

For our second, we want a female. All recommended health testing of course. A Breeder places strong emphasis on health and temperament as well as beauty. Intelligent, mid-calm temperament - maybe slightly less energy than our Axel, but still some spark/playfulness (dont all poodles have that though?) Willing to be an occasional couch-cuddler too. 

Color...ah, so many colors to choose from! A Parti would be really fun, wouldn't it? I have had two blacks and a blue, so I think black is not at the top of my list, but not a deal-breaker either, and this is mainly because it is so hard to see their dark eyes in all that black coat. Apricot or Silver would be a nice change too!

Timeline - no rush, but we are also ready anytime if the right one becomes available!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AXELDOG..........................Sterling Standards just had a litter on May 28th!!!! She has another litter due on June 16th................Also, I think Marquis has puppies available too!

Hifalutin Standards and MTS Standards ....maybe?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My girl came from Brienwood  in Sacramento. Her website is rather out of date but it can help you get in contact with her. She specializes in black and white/cream but sometimes will have a parti-color litter.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I can add Aleph, Aleph Standard Poodles - Gallery .

When looking up Penndragon, be sure to use two "n"s, not one.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Add MarquisDiamond to your list. Standard Poodles of Colour
I have a wonderful 7 yr old Spoo of theirs that I have trained to be my Service Dog.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

kontiki said:


> Add MarquisDiamond to your list. Standard Poodles of Colour
> I have a wonderful 7 yr old Spoo of theirs that I have trained to be my Service Dog.


Yep, I had mentioned them. Maizie's dad is the sire of their current litter


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Yep, I had mentioned them. Maizie's dad is the sire of their current litter


Thanks Kontiki and Zooeysmom! 

Is Maizie's sire the Pinafore All 4 One & One 4 All? So pretty!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

You might want to look at Five Star. Their Deacon is my Cammie's sire, and Sam's grandsire. I have spoken to Susan a couple of times on the phone. While I don't know a lot about her breeding program, everything I do know is positive. I referred someone to them a couple of years ago and got a glowing report from the puppy-purchaser.

5-Star Poodles


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Axeldog said:


> Thanks Kontiki and Zooeysmom!
> 
> Is Maizie's sire the Pinafore All 4 One & One 4 All? So pretty!


Yes, he is


----------

